# Pain in my elbow



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I have had a pain in my elbow for about the last month, it is in the top of my elbow if I hold my arm out in front of me palm dowm the pain is at 12:00 striaght up. I am thinking about getting a girl or two and for the first time on purpose taking a sting. My question is should I do it on the pain or what? How many stings? How many days, all of the info I need. Whats the best way to go about it.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I would put one sting direct on the pain spot. If it doesn't ease by the time the sting quits hurting, it likely isn't going to work. If it eases, but doesn't go away totally, I would do it again. If it goes away, I would do again when it returns.

Disclaimer: That is what I would do. I am not a medical practitioner and am not recommending you do it.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr. Iddee, that's gotta good ring to it! Thanks Iddee that is just as good advise as several of the last real doctors I have been to. For my elbow they would send me for x-rays, physical therapy, 4-5 prescriptions and then a specialist or two and then tell me it was old aurther and to live with. Instead of a PhD you have a BeehD


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

Apitherapy can certainly address the inflammation causing the pain but maybe not the underlying problem, a tight triceps muscle. Try the stings but if it recurs, I would find a good massage therapist. Have him/her work on the triceps, which is a bundle of muscles that attach across both your shoulder and elbow joint. (One of few muscles that cross more than one joint).

When you make an Atlanta Braves - style chopping motion you are exercising your triceps. This same problem causes tennis elbow which may be your problem.

Or you can try stretching it on you own:

http://health.howstuffworks.com/weight-lifting-for-women30.htm

This is a site for women but the same technique would be for men. Get the point of the elbow all the way on the other side of your head for a really good stretch.

And, no, I don't recommend going to a doctor at first. At best he or she will tell you to take an antiinflammatory and then live with it. At worst, he or she will bury a needle in your joint and inject cortisone, then tell you to live with it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ruben*

Sounds like you have a good case of tendenitis.
Try to stop picking something up and twisting the elbow.
It can be caused by repetative work which is something that bee keepers do because of the nature of our work.
Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I have tennis elbow in both of my arms. Stinging helps, although I don't do it on purpose. Even stinging around the wrists seems to help the elbows. Acupuncture works best for me.


----------

